# Custom built Black Warrior Smoker



## comer4tide (Aug 8, 2017)

Back in May I started shopping around for a smoker that wasnt on a trailer but still had plenty of room for big events and tailgates. Under my neighborhoods HOA rules, I cant have a trailer sitting at my house. Thus, a custom idea was needed. I needed a fairly large smoker barrel and charcoal grill on a pull cart.I contacted black warrior and threw the idea to them . 

First and foremost, the guys at Black Warrior are top notch guys. Every step of the process was easy and end product of their work is 2nd to none. Solid, clean welds, slick paint finish, and pride in their products. 

They have a model called the Mowhawk which is on a pull cart and is a barrel smoker and charcoal grill all in one with a rib box. I didnt need a rib box, and i didnt want a grill in the main barrel. We talked and ideas went out and about and finally ended up on a 48" smoker with a 40" grill mounted on the back, no rib box, all on a pull cart. The doors are split on the smoker and 2 racks on it. The grill is 40" with a single rack 20" deep. 

I will post more pics when I get home tonight, I was so excited saturday after I picked it up that I literally rubbed it and fired it up. It hit 250 within 30 minutes (half chimney of lump and 3 sticks of hickory), backed the vents down a quarter turn and it burned at 250 for 3 solid hours.

 













File_000.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_001.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_002.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_003.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_004.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_000.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_001.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


----------



## phatbac (Aug 8, 2017)

That is one nice looking pit! cant wait to see the food you cook with her!

Congrats!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new pit!

It's a beast!

Al


----------



## mowin (Aug 8, 2017)

Fantastic looking pit for sure. Thumbs Up
I forsee may good meals coming. :drool


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats,hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sammartin (Aug 8, 2017)

Shes a beauty!!!! congrats!


----------



## kajunpig (Aug 8, 2017)

That thing is awsome...congrats on the new pit.


----------

